# steams on a bearing...



## jamonmi

Hello, thanks for bothering reading this...

What does "*steam on a bearing*" mean?

Here you can read the exprssion within some context:

"_Twho ships leave a harbour at the same time. The first *steams on a bearing* 045º at 16km/h and the second on a bearing ..._"

Could it be that the steam leaves the chimney with an angle of x degrees?

No idea...


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it sails in a direction ...


----------



## rodelu2

Todo lo que tiene que ver con navegación tiene su propio lenguaje, izquierda no es "izquierda" sino "babor" (o talvez estribor?), y lo que es dirección para el resto del mundo es "rumbo" para un barco.


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> Todo lo que tiene que ver con navegación tiene su propio lenguaje, izquierda no es "izquierda" sino "babor" (o talvez estribor?), y lo que es dirección para el resto del mundo es "rumbo" para un barco.



If I'm not mistaken, "estribor" and "starboard" (nautical-speak for "right") are cognates ...


----------



## cirrus

Bearings no se limitan a barcos - se usa en cualquier tipo de navegación donde se emplea una brújula por ejemplo en senderismo o aviones.


----------



## jamonmi

Muchas gracias.
Thank you very much!


----------



## k-in-sc

You're welcome!
Now you know what "get your bearings" means ("orientarse'', ''ubicarse'') 
and "full steam ahead" ("adelante a toda máquina")

(also, FYI, the "chimney" of a ship is called the smokestack, or stack)


----------



## jamonmi

k-in-sc said:


> You're welcome!
> Now you know what "get your bearings" means ("orientarse'', ''ubicarse'')
> and "full steam ahead" ("adelante a toda máquina")
> 
> (also, FYI, the "chimney" of a ship is called the smokestack, or stack)



hummm... ok! haha... I'm sorry then... haha... I didn't know that... 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rodelu2

jamonmi said:


> Hello, thanks for bothering reading this...
> 
> What does "*steam on a bearing*" mean?
> 
> Here you can read the exprssion within some context:
> 
> "_Twho ships leave a harbour at the same time. The first *steams on a bearing* 045º at 16km/h and the second on a bearing ..._"
> 
> Could it be that the steam leaves the chimney with an angle of x degrees?
> 
> No idea...


Te expones de todas maneras a severas penitencias por emplear el sistema métrico en lugar de "nudos".


----------



## rodelu2

Smokestack? What happened to "funnel"?


----------



## cirrus

Although it's a digression, funnel is the word we would use in the UK. Smokestack sounds strictly American to me and I wonder whether it is more to do with railways than boats.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I didn't realize "smokestack" was American, and you're right that it's used for locomotives and industrial plants too.
Of course, "funnel" for a ship is always correct.


----------



## jamonmi

rodelu2 said:


> Te expones de todas maneras a severas penitencias por emplear el sistema métrico en lugar de "nudos".



No! Pero si yo no he escrito eso! Eso venía ya escrito en mi libro de Matemáticas en Inglés! Si eso se exponen ellos a mis quejas! jeje...

Pero gracias de todos modos! 

;-)


----------

